# Going Down on a Clown ...



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

And not getting multi-colored hairs stuck in your teeth...








It's a clown on bags. Get it?








*Installation*
Huge thanks to Dan (_Synclo_), Mike (_veedubme_), Kristina (_Wolfy731_), and Dylan for the install and Kevin at AirAssisted.com (_[email protected]_) for the prompt service and tech support.
I still have to fine tune a few things and notch it, but I'm happy with the way it came out.








































*Done... for now.*


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Going Down on a Clown ... (mein69)*

needs some smaller tires it looks like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif o and all the proper trimming







looks good though







nice car


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looks great Calrton! Have you decided if your keeping those wheels or not?


----------



## Wolfy731 (Oct 27, 2004)

_Modified by Wolfy731 at 6:19 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

I do love it Carlton, and Yes he will be ordering tires tomorrow







. When ever i get to CT you better take me and Carter for a ride.....


----------



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

I def need smaller tires. Most of my rims are 15s, so I'm thinking 195/45, I can't run those rubber band 165/45 tires in CT since our roads are junk...
As far as wheels go, I may change them out, it depends if I can get things to sit the way I want. A friend told me tonight that they give the car a Lego look and I kinda like that thought...


----------



## durtywater (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mein69)*

God Damn thats sooooooo hot Carlton...looks like you didn't run into too many probs...oh and sorry for not calling you back this am


----------



## jaw174 (Sep 20, 2006)

lovely. now show us where you put the orange soda can!


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

thug life. <3.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (thatskinnykid)*

i see your gona run the fanta







i myself use the orange crush. and i used a sander and just sanded off the top rather than cutting it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good i say


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Going Down on a Clown ... (mein69)*

glad to see someone finally bagged a harlequin. was the plans when i had mine (#14)

looks great. smaller tires and notch and it should sit rather nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (pielout)*

This is nuts! Someone finally did it! Makes me want to bag my harli...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

aaaaaaaah damnit! i wanted to do this one day....oh well hahaa
you're my twin!


















_Modified by rabriolet at 10:47 PM 8-12-2009_


_Modified by rabriolet at 10:47 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## veedubme (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

carlton tom widened steelies i talked to pat at work and he said we can try them let me kno


----------



## ultralarry (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (veedubme)*

dude lookin good! very nice outcome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolfy731 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

nice


----------



## Pumpkin1057 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh hot damn.


----------



## blowjustinup (Jun 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

"Hold on I gotta put my glasses on"
"He's gonna ****"
lol
Verrrrr nice Carlton.. Will I be seeing this tomorrow?


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like it sir! Keep the wheels & paint them the different colors of the car. It would be so sick.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdoug* »_nice

dont compliment like you like it doug. you hate air


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_Looks great Calrton! Have you decided if your keeping those wheels or not?

yea dude think about different wheels and its MONAAAAAAAAY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

wat size line u running


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

nice, you just need better wheels now.


----------



## Carlton Bank$ (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (felixy69)*

I'm running 3/8 line.
Here's a shot of my car on Turbos (sorry it's so big), I was thinking of running these again or something more exotic. I ran the Porn dials because it was the only rims I had with 195/50 on them.








Any suggestions on tire size? 15x7
195/45? 165/50? 165/45?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

those 195-50s look thicker than normal... what brand?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_those 195-50s look thicker than normal... what brand?

Pirelli's. thats why


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
Pirelli's. thats why









hey carlton.........we are truly twins now... HAHA


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

you some mason-tech bags LOL


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Weelildubb2.0t)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

RTJFKXJTRTUTZJXCUYYYFTDXZXDLUYFXASZTSKLUYVJ


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

whoa bumptacular


----------

